# Body Smoke B&W's (Self's)



## K_Pugh (Dec 21, 2008)

First time messing with studio lights (albeit cheap ones) rather than small strobes (speedlights). I've got a 'muscle' shoot coming up so wanted to try the rim-lit body scape style out. Added the smoke to add some more interest into the negative space.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





C&C welcome, especially on lighting tips/ideas for these types of shoots.


----------



## Ridge Meadows Photography (Dec 21, 2008)

cool pics


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh, I find these quite artistic and wish (so much!) that I could do the same (not with me as the model, of course!) ... I'm particularly fond of 3, I quite, quite like that and can even a poster being made of it, what with the symmetry of the arms and the curly-ness of the smoke above. 2 is also quite strong (to my mind), but less "abstract", and I like the rim-lit-body-against-black-background quite much when there is that extra element of "abstract" to it!


----------



## MyaLover (Dec 21, 2008)

Love #3... way to be unique with lighting.  Great use of form!


----------



## K_Pugh (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!

Corrina, You can do the same, just two lights and you're away - I'm sure you could do better modelling though, or find better models 

Mya, I still have a bit to go before reaching your level of creativity.. I wonder where you get your ideas sometimes :thumbup:


----------

